# 13" South Bend lathe bushing tightness



## dwdw47 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi: my 1948 13" SB is a troubled lathe with the spindle bearings. When I tighten the bearings to a 0.0005 clearance I get tool chatter even with a pointer tool taking 0.015 cut chatter. The only way to get rid of most of it is to go to 0.0001 but need a steady stream of oil while cutting or it stalls the spindle. There is no felt oiler its just a drip oiler. Anyone solved this problem?
Thank You
dwdw47


----------



## HSS (Jan 9, 2013)

dwdw47 said:


> Hi: my 1948 13" SB is a troubled lathe with the spindle bearings. When I tighten the bearings to a 0.0005 clearance I get tool chatter even with a pointer tool taking 0.015 cut chatter. The only way to get rid of most of it is to go to 0.0001 but need a steady stream of oil while cutting or it stalls the spindle. There is no felt oiler its just a drip oiler. Anyone solved this problem?
> Thank You
> dwdw47


Mine has felts under the spindle bearings. Pictures of yours would help.
My 13 is a 1947 model.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2013)

.0005 is to tight, it should be between .0007 and .0001. I would tear it down and inspect the bearings, spindle and felts to see if there is wear or scoring.


----------



## dwdw47 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Thank You for the replies:
I have had the spindle out a few years ago and there is a few streaks in the direction of rotation but other than that its clean the bushings are a good shiny tan/bronze with about +60% contact. (its not used as often now) I set the clearance with a 0.0001 indicator and do a lift test. Using the shims under the cap. 

"".0005 is to tight, it should be between .0007 and .0001. I would tear it down and inspect the bearings, spindle and felts to see if there is wear or scoring.""
The 0.0005 should be OK? OR If you mean 0.007 and 0.001, it won't hold size, 0.003 tolerance is out of the question. I even tried reverse and the tool upside down. Basically the same either way. The best results using Mobil 1 10-30 oil.
There are no felts and there is no tapped holes in the lower part of the spindle casting that would have been for a level of oil for lubrication.
 The top of the bearing cap is tapped 1/8 27 tapered pt for a drip oiler? I think! but they're missing since I bought the lathe and I squirt oil into the hole when I run the lathe.
Its winter and I don't get to my shop often (I'm disabled) but to make a few parts I sell. Taking it apart now is slim, I'll take it apart this summer with  my sons help. 
Hoped it would be an easy quick fix!!
Thank You
dwdw47


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes you are correct, I made a typo, should have been .0007" to .001" Sorry For the misinformation. Sounds like you knew what I meant. LOL


----------

